

What Should YC’s Sam Altman Do With Bizarre Conway, Paul Graham Oil Paintings? - peterkchen
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/11/what-should-ycs-sam-altman-do-with-these-bizarre-conway-paul-graham-oil-paintings/

======
icpmacdo
Sam I will give you or a charity between 12 and 200 USD in Bitcoin for the PG
oil painting.

